# Breakroom food



## Tacopie (Oct 30, 2021)

I was curious if the same money that buys us well nothing. Let me rephrase this.…the money that is suppose to reward us with treats or pizza, etc. the same account that buys the Etl’s, HRs, SD and visual merchandiser? They are getting stuuff a few times of week and in the past 2 months we have gotten a comped broken bag of dummies. I don’t want the treats anyway. It’s the point Of it.
thank you.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 30, 2021)

your hr has a budget for this sort of stuff. if they aren’t using it, dunno what to tell you


----------



## rd123 (Oct 30, 2021)

We use to get something now and then . But it’s of course less than previous years . Need to see how they do for the holiday season .


----------



## Panda13 (Oct 30, 2021)

How do you know they are buying stuff for themselves out of an account? Do you get stuff on the holidays? Funny we had bag of dummies in breakroom once.

Just asking, not saying you are wrong.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Oct 30, 2021)

Black Friday they usually cater, but the other times it's about to expire treats from Market or on the rare holiday someone will cook and bring in something... at least at my store


----------



## MrT (Oct 30, 2021)

We used to have breakfast every payday, hr tm wook cook bacon, pancakes, eggs, ect. I know she doesnt miss doing the cooking but if definitely was a moral booster.  Maybe one day again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2021)

MrT said:


> We used to have breakfast every payday, hr tm wook cook bacon, pancakes, eggs, ect. I know she doesnt miss doing the cooking but if definitely was a moral booster.  Maybe one day again.


I miss those days.


----------



## Tacopie (Oct 30, 2021)

Panda13 said:


> How do you know they are buying stuff for themselves out of an account? Do you get stuff on the holidays? Funny we had bag of dummies in breakroom once.
> 
> Just asking, not saying you are wrong.


I asked them straight up if target was buying their gourmet feasts.  The answer was yes.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 30, 2021)

The store has a monthly budget for recognition depending on the size of your store.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 30, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> I asked them straight up if target was buying their gourmet feasts.  The answer was yes.








						Purchasing card - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 30, 2021)

I brown bagged for years so I never really paid any attention to the break room grub.  Most of the time there was something to munch on.  Our original STL and HR were quite generous.


----------



## Tacopie (Nov 2, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> I brown bagged for years so I never really paid any attention to the break room grub.  Most of the time there was something to munch on.  Our original STL and HR were quite generous.


Our HR is a total jerk. He insults us all the time. 2 months ago we got little debbie snacks. The HR secretary (not sure what the position is called) filled 2 bowls with a variety. The HR announced their are snacks in the breakroom and only take one. I know I said thank you and at least one more did. 10 minutes later the little debbies were removed and replaced with little Dixie cups with warm water. Purposely warm!! And saltines. HR said we weren’t grateful for the little debbies and didn’t deserve them. I can afford a box of little debbies so the food is NOT the point.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 2, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> Our HR is a total jerk. He insults us all the time. 2 months ago we got little debbie snacks. The HR secretary (not sure what the position is called) filled 2 bowls with a variety. The HR announced their are snacks in the breakroom and only take one. I know I said thank you and at least one more did. 10 minutes later the little debbies were removed and replaced with little Dixie cups with warm water. Purposely warm!! And saltines. HR said we weren’t grateful for the little debbies and didn’t deserve them. I can afford a box of little debbies so the food is NOT the point.


WTF? That is bizarre behavior.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> Our HR is a total jerk. He insults us all the time. 2 months ago we got little debbie snacks. The HR secretary (not sure what the position is called) filled 2 bowls with a variety. The HR announced their are snacks in the breakroom and only take one. I know I said thank you and at least one more did. 10 minutes later the little debbies were removed and replaced with little Dixie cups with warm water. Purposely warm!! And saltines. HR said we weren’t grateful for the little debbies and didn’t deserve them. I can afford a box of little debbies so the food is NOT the point.


Talk to your SD about that event.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 2, 2021)

I remember getting catered dinners, mexican, BBQ, pizza, quality subs,

Then it moved down to grocery store cold cuts then down to PBJ + tater tots.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m hoping we get some decent things during thanksgiving/Black Friday and Xmas/new year . Last year we did get catered pizzas, tacos and something else .


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 2, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> Our HR is a total jerk. He insults us all the time. 2 months ago we got little debbie snacks. The HR secretary (not sure what the position is called) filled 2 bowls with a variety. The HR announced their are snacks in the breakroom and only take one. I know I said thank you and at least one more did. 10 minutes later the little debbies were removed and replaced with little Dixie cups with warm water. Purposely warm!! And saltines. HR said we weren’t grateful for the little debbies and didn’t deserve them. I can afford a box of little debbies so the food is NOT the point.


Oh, that's just rude ... and childish and mean and a bunch of other not-nice things. I agree with @Hardlinesmaster about telling your SD about it.


----------

